# Finally found a "local" Acro Sport II



## LauraJ (Sep 23, 2007)

My searches for a local ASII have finally (hopefully) paid off -- I found someone with an ASII who lives perhaps 10 minutes from my parents' house in Oregon, about 30 minutes northwest of Portland. Just dropped a letter in the mail, perhaps some time soon I'll be able to get up close to an Acro Sport and talk to someone who really knows them inside and out.

We'll see what his response is (if I get any response at all), but I'm hopeful.


----------

